# Already bought him- what do you think?



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats, I'm glad you found such a great horse! He looks like he'll be great for what you guys want, although I can't judge if he'll be able to hold up for long endurance rides, as I don't know anything about this breed. But he looks like he does fine on rough trails and such.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!! Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think you found a winner 

I just hope you don't treat him like they have.. Horses aint puppies! 

I look forward to seeing pics of the happy horse couple !


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Stupid question of the day, because I am trying to learn about gaited horses myself.

In the "Levi trail gaiting" video on the website (6th video down on the right) what gait is he doing? Is it a Fox Trot? 

In one of his other videos he looks like he might be doing something different. But in the "Levi trail gaiting" video he really has a butt giggle like my Fox Trotter does. But I am not good at identifying gaits. I'm trying to learn.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

you bought him already? did you go and actually meet him? are there any stipulations as to the condition of the horse when you go to pick him up or upon delivery? i worry about such a thing if you haven't seen/experienced him in person. good luck.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well he doesn't look terribly comfortable, but who knows!
I hope you've actually been out to see him, and had him vetted - a lot of money for a trail horse.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Are these the same people that run dream walker ranch??


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Wallee said:


> Are these the same people that run dream walker ranch??


I think maybe so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Vegas is a pretty short flight, so we looked at him. My husband liked his gait, I didint care for it. Felt kinda like one half was trotting, but forgot to inform the other half. I guess I'm just used to trotting, and anything else feels weird... To each their own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

when do bring him home?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm having a shipper bring him next week. It would almost cost me the same amount to drive and get him myself... And that is a lot of road time... Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

That's what I was seeing too- that he's trotting on the back half and walking on the front (more or less) which is a fox trot. That's why I asked if anyone else could identify it as such, because I'm not real confident in gait identification although I'm trying to learn. 

My mare get bouncy in the the butt when she fox trots too. If I'm riding in the wrong saddle it actually jars my back. (And I'm used to to trotting horses). But when a regular horse trots the whole horse goes up and down. When my mare does an animated fox trot, only the back end goes up and down, which doesn't agree with my back. What I have learned that helps smooth her out is to take it slow and not encourage her to go fast (unless we are cantering or something). But as far as her gait goes, slower is smoother.

The fox trot CAN be smooth, but isn't always in my albeit limited experience.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

you got everything you hoped for, a beautiful horse who could carry your husband and be a great trail mount! well done!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you! My husband is so excited to get him. He spends half the day just staring at his picture with the "sold to the Nelson's " banner. I hope this is the right horse and he will ride with me. The first horse he has died of colic when he was at the trainers. I think it devistated him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

He's very nice I hope he and your husband will be happy together.


----------

